# Suggest best Scanner?



## shreeux (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi,

I like to purchase Scanner for digitize my all Certificates,Property documents,Photos..etc.,
Pls suggest best one, my budget is below 5k.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2016)

Awaiting....


----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2016)

Choosed to buy Canon Canoscan LiDe 220 Scanner........

Any Suggestion?

Amazon.in: Buy Canon Canoscan LiDe 220 Scanner Online at Low Prices in India | Canon Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 18, 2016)

According to my opinion, The best scanner is Epson Perfection V800.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 18, 2016)

tekiagadi said:


> According to my opinion, The best scanner is Epson Perfection V800.



Its over expensive 11 times...


----------

